

Ask HN: Who's hiring interns this summer? - refrigerator

I&#x27;m currently a first year university student in the UK, looking to get a taste of the startup life this summer. I&#x27;m sure many others are too, so it would be great to get a nice list going! In terms of location, I&#x27;d be happy to move anywhere if I can manage to get a visa, but I think this page would be useful for more people if it weren&#x27;t limited by geography.
======
cbhl
It would be good to clarify whether you're looking for jobs in SF/Bay Area,
NY, the UK, or elsewhere.

My university (in Canada) explicitly discourages first-years from applying to
jobs in the US because it's difficult to get a J1 visa approved for a summer
internship. It's much easier to get the paperwork approved for a second or
third-year. (Make sure that the company you apply to pays for the immigration
lawyers. I am not an accountant, but they should probably count as a
recruiting expense for the company.)

That said, if you're exceptional, I'm sure you'll find something. (Hexxeh
comes to mind; IIRC he was from the UK and Google was happy to fly him out to
Mountain View to work on Chrome.)

~~~
refrigerator
Ah right, I hadn't even thought about visas etc. so thanks for the info!
Updated the OP.

